# [Samba] Neustart bei ppp0 trennung

## darookee

Hallo!

Bei der 24-Stunden Trennung des DSL-Anschlusses wird der Samba-Dienst (und auch alle anderen) immer beendet, beim Wiederaufbau der Verbindung wird er wieder hochgefahren. Wie kann man das unterbinden? Hören tut Samba nur auf eth0, das ppp if ist eth1.

Grüße

darookee

----------

## Christian99

Hi, in "/etc/rc.conf" solltest du 

```
rc_depend_strict
```

 von "yes" auf "no" setzen. Erklärung sollte im Absatz davor stehen oder fragen.

----------

## darookee

Yeah! Danke... Das müsste das gewesen sein, man hätte nur nur an den richtigen stellen nach den richtigen Wörtern grepen müssen :-/

----------

